# WWII Airfields "Critical Foundations"



## Doering (May 20, 2011)

For the aviation crowd, a tribute to the abandoned UK airfields and the men who built them.
[ame]http://vimeo.com/23461281[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 20, 2011)

I will no doubt be in a majority of one, so after posting this I will go and wrap myself in sackcloth and ashes for the rest of the month!

Nobody can argue with the statement that the turbulent times and events depicted in the video, should be taught to and remembered by the younger generations (something our Continental friends do so much better than us in the UK) and I do like and agree with the sentiment behind this production. However personally, I feel that technology and 'arty' design work have somewhat overshadowed the 'Tribute' and diluted some of the facts.

The greater proportion of these airfields were built in order to turn the UK into a a vast aircraft carrier, moored twenty odd miles off Hitler's thiefdom. As such; they were offensive in nature not defensive, built solely to enable the American Army Airforce to operate from these Islands. The builders of these airfields do need commemorating, both the civilian workers along with the Commonwealth and American military personnel, who laid acres of concrete across an ancient green landscape in a matter of weeks and months - But surely they are worthy of a few more facts than a bald statement indicating their number was 60,000.

And why the ghostly images of Hurricane, Spitfire and Mosquito? I know the American Eighth did fly the occasional Spitfire and Mosquito in the reconnaissance role, but why no B17G or Mustang etc?

I know I am being picky and darn right nasty, so you can tell me to bugger off and mind my own business. However, I come from the generation whose fathers and uncles flew from these airfields day in day out, many never to return - the only reminder of their sacrifice being a name carved on some Memorial Wall to the Missing. Like my wife's would be uncle, lost 13th/14th August 1944 somewhere on his way back from the Kiel Canal to RAF Whickenby. He was 22 years old and had piloted his crew through 29 successful missions - the 13th August take off was their thirtieth and final mission of their tour. As I get older, having lived a good and relatively carefree life and watched my own son grow up, one realises just what that crew and all the others actually sacrificed!


----------



## Doering (May 21, 2011)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I will no doubt be in a majority of one, so after posting this I will go and wrap myself in sackcloth and ashes for the rest of the month!
> 
> Nobody can argue with the statement that the turbulent times and events depicted in the video, should be taught to and remembered by the younger generations (something our Continental friends do so much better than us in the UK) and I do like and agree with the sentiment behind this production. However personally, I feel that technology and 'arty' design work have somewhat overshadowed the 'Tribute' and diluted some of the facts.
> 
> ...



Great to read your comments!
Remember, this is not a documentary. Simply, a creative audio/visual clip made to make people aware of the significance and historical significance of the WWII airfields and a simple tribute to the predominating construction crews responsible for airfield construction. No bias intended for the aircraft. Just highlighting the RAF aircraft. The description of your wife's would be uncle, sounds like a crew member of the Lanc? If so, you would be pleased (I hope) to watch this video [ame]http://vimeo.com/13430247[/ame]
Thanks for your insight.
Cheers!


----------



## Curious Dragon (May 21, 2011)

I absolutely adored this video and I am happy to say everything stopped while it was playing. Myself and my other half fixed right until the end... must say a tear was in my eye.
You are quite right; too easily is this history being forgotten and even left to fade away from the landscape... wrong, all wrong 

Is there anyway of getting a copy of this video please?


----------



## TK421 (May 23, 2011)

Nice one mate, and I'm chuffed to see 2 of my photos in it with credit of course! Excellent video.

Dirus, we always appreciate your honesty, now climb into that sack cloth and I will send you the ashes


----------



## Doering (May 24, 2011)

Thanks mates for the comments! You guys have a good sense of humor here! I must visit more often!


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> ... must say a tear was in my eye...


Funny story here. I had a friend visiting at the weekend and I was watching the video whilst we were sorting out tea, as my computer's in the kitchen. Much to my horror, without warning, and to the total astonishment of my visitor, I suddenly howled my eyes out! 
I think, by way of explanation, that when we visit these old airfields (or see them on reports) and get engrossed in the history, we really begin to understand the sacrifice that was made.
Thanks, Doering. I love your videos. Stunning and stirring stuff.


----------



## Doering (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Foxylady for your wonderful comments. Yes, the sacrifice made in WW2 would blow everyone's mind by todays standards! I spend months researching these topics to make sure I get it right. Your appreciation of this makes it all worthwhile!
Cheers!


----------

